# Springadors



## clarejones (1 May 2009)

Hi anyone had or got a springador? My show type springer might be in pup. She had it away with a chocolate labrador the little monkey. Not my fault we have a 90 acre farm in the middle of no where and a choc lab came onto our land i went out to sort horses out and there they were tied!! She has had a litter of 6 beautiful springers before but i just wondered if anyone has had a springador. thanks for reading


----------



## sea_view (1 May 2009)

Mine is a springador but I only know that from reading your post lol - mum was a springer, dad a lab, didn't know that made her a springador til now. She looks like a lab but acts like a springer best dog ever - will I post a piccie?


----------



## clarejones (1 May 2009)

lol well i have had people say oh they will be springadors i suppose a bit like the labradoodles i just thought thats what they would be called lol. Would love to see a pic thanks


----------



## sea_view (1 May 2009)

Found one of her as a pup!:


















Not the best piccies but they're a start x


----------



## clarejones (1 May 2009)

aww thanks she looks lovely hopefully gracie is going for a scan next week so i know for sure she is in pup and how many will let you know how we get on


----------



## Puppy (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Found one of her as a pup!:






[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhh, I had forgotten how much she looks like Popple (springer x Patterdale) did as a pup  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I can see the attraction of crossing a springer with a lab 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'd love one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 OP I shall look forward to some pics of your pups


----------



## Steeleydan (1 May 2009)

Sea View your Springadour is gorgeous, I have a black and white pure springer called Jerry Springer, and he has the exact same collar(pink) as your dog. I absolutley love Spaniels.


----------



## clarejones (1 May 2009)

if the pups are as nice as her i shall be very pleased


----------



## sea_view (1 May 2009)

I've found a better face one of her:






And one with her favourite accessory - just like her mummy - a handbag! lol!:






Puppy - you're right she did look very like Pop as a wee yin too!

She is a doll!!!


----------



## Steeleydan (1 May 2009)

Caj, will you have their tails docked? Iam personallt not keen on a Springer with a full tail. Just my personal preferance


----------



## kirstyhen (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Caj, will you have their tails docked? Iam personallt not keen on a Springer with a full tail. Just my personal preferance 

[/ QUOTE ]

But they are LabXs, not Springers!! I reckon you'd have a hard time finding a Vet to dock them.


----------



## Puppy (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 My show type springer might be in pup. She had it away with a chocolate labrador the little monkey. Not my fault we have a 90 acre farm in the middle of no where and a choc lab came onto our land i went out to sort horses out and there they were tied!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just for future reference, for anyone else this happens to, this happened to me with Puppy when she was younger. I lived with my ex on his farm, that Puppy had the run of, and we caught a stray dog with her one morning 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I took her to the vets and she had "morning after injections" as it were, and then a scan that confirmed it had been effective


----------



## Puppy (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Caj, will you have their tails docked? Iam personallt not keen on a Springer with a full tail. Just my personal preferance 

[/ QUOTE ]

But they are LabXs, not Springers!! I reckon you'd have a hard time finding a Vet to dock them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!

I must say, I have a springer cross (who many think is a lab puppy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and no way does she need her tail docking, or do I think a vet would have done so.


----------



## sea_view (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Caj, will you have their tails docked? Iam personallt not keen on a Springer with a full tail. Just my personal preferance 

[/ QUOTE ]

Molly would look really weird with her tail docked - she looks like a lab.


----------



## Ravenwood (1 May 2009)

Lots of springadors round here and personally I think its a nice cross.

My friend's spaniel got caught by a chocolate lab too (both working dogs) and she could have sold every puppy ten times over - they all came out looking like chocolate spaniels


----------



## clarejones (2 May 2009)

I hadn't thought about tails really i was going to leave them on the last litter of puppies she had were show type springers and by law you have to leave them on unless you can get a written thing from defra (something like that anyway) if some look more labrador than springer might look a bit odd with docked tails? Anyway will let you know the outcome once she has been scanned as to whether she is definitly in pup or not.


----------



## GinaB (2 May 2009)

Ruins two perfectly good breeds IMHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But if you saw your bitch had tied, why didn't you take her to the vet for a jab which could have stopped the pregnancy?


----------



## joe_carby (2 May 2009)

im with GinaB im afraid


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ruins two perfectly good breeds IMHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

i'm not sure how a litter of cross bred puppies can 'ruin' the two original breeds?!?


----------



## joe_carby (2 May 2009)

i think the point is that they are 2 perfectly good breeds of dogs why spend the time rearing a litter of cross breds. im not saying they wont be gorgeous and veryu nice dogs but wouldnt be my choice thats all


----------



## CAYLA (2 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ruins two perfectly good breeds IMHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But if you saw your bitch had tied, why didn't you take her to the vet for a jab which could have stopped the pregnancy? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


this will probably come as a big suprise 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but I agree 
	
	
		
		
	


	









and my usual shpeel 
	
	
		
		
	


	




It would be a good idea to vet new owners and ask if they have a good 2-3 hours a day to exercise the dog they are purchasing and look past the puppy cuteness 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, and the obvious, take all back at any age if the needs arises at any stage of their lives.

We get masses of this x through our rescue, we send them all to the prison service.
Good luck


----------



## glamtrash (2 May 2009)

Oh! they are the best cross ever. Usually the size of the springer but the stability of the lab(eventually). If she is in pup, let me know as i am hoping to get a chocolate girl to keep my Toby (springer) company in his old age. He's 9 going on 9 months. Typical Springer.


----------



## clarejones (3 May 2009)

I am sorry if i have offended anyone on here i suppose everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am just thinking positive now and hopefully looking forward to the puppies ahead. Of course i will vet anyone that has a puppy like i did when she had her litter of springer spaniel pups and i will always have the puppy back if at anytime the owners can't cope, as i had said with the last litter, i am lucky enough to have the time and have the space to do that .
 Cala i didn't get her to the vets because i was busy with the vet having my 2 year old connemara pts from a joint infection that is when i found out they were tied as i was going out to meet the vet to see to the pony, i was very upset and yes maybe i could of done more but i wasn't thinking straight i have beaten myself up about this but the deed is done now i can't go back .
Glamtrash i will let you know how it all goes.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Ravenwood (3 May 2009)

Please don't beat yourself up - you are certainly not the first person ever to have a bitch get caught by a dog and certainly won't be the last (terribly sorry about your pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

I can see why people are against crossing two breeds but actually I am not against it.  I feel that so many pedigree dogs have inherited diseases (my very well bred lab has elbow dysplasia) and this is so rarely seen in a mongrel - if its a happy healthy dog, with a happy loving home, I'm all for it.

After all the problems with Toby I would be perfectly open to looking at a Springador as another dog


----------



## ottodyl1 (3 May 2009)

Here are some pics of my springador - Otto.  He looks like a big springer, tho his head is more like a lab.  He's a fab dog with an amazing temperament.  Other springadors I've met have all been more like small labs with short coats.


----------



## clarejones (3 May 2009)

Chargal otto is gorgeous. I am really looking forward to the puppies ahead and i can't wait to see them, i do feel very irresponsible about whats happened but i hope people can agree that a lab cross springer will hopefully be a nice cross at least it's not something totally out of the ordinary and looking at the pictures i think the puppies will be lovely. Thanks everyone


----------



## CAYLA (3 May 2009)

My intention was not to offend u, and u certainly did not offend me, and I think you are being very responsible in offering the puppies back up for life, which is all us rescues ask


----------



## clarejones (3 May 2009)

Thanks cala i have done my fair share of rescuing not the canine sort but the equine and i know how frustrating, time consuming and b loody hard work it can be, i admire you for it. Thanks for your input and keep up the good work


----------



## GinaB (4 May 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your Connemara 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well, keep us updated on your bitch


----------



## black and white cob (5 May 2009)

Hi I am new on here - just wanted to share my piccies of Bella My springer x lab - she is a crazy dog, needs LOTS and LOTS of excerise, but I wouldnt be without her!

Just one question how do i post pictures lol


----------



## Shanny (5 May 2009)

My mum has a lab x springer called Jessie.  Jessie's mum was a liver and white springer and dad was a black lab.  

She looks exactly like the first pictures above (the black and white), although has a smaller white patch on her chest.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (5 May 2009)

thats_me, to post make a photobucket.com account, then it gives you an image code and you post that in your post!

OTTO IS GORGEOUS! big bear dog! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think if you were to cross 2 breeds, springer and lab are not a bad two to end up crossed!!! 

Ok it was an accident I think so long as you are a responsible owner and a caring mummy its fine!!! I expect photo postings when they are born!!!


----------



## ottodyl1 (6 May 2009)

Thanks for the comments about Otto-  we think he's gorgeous too!  He loves everybody &amp; thinks he's a lap dog!  He is a rescue, as is the other dog (springer) in my pics.  I think he was too boisterous for his previous owners - another story of people not looking into what sort of dog they are getting when they buy a cute puppy.
We have started doing some gundog training &amp; he's working towards his tests.  He loves retrieving, whilst still having the hunting instinct of the spaniel, so I think we have the best of both worlds!  On the down side, we found out shortly after we got him that he has hip dysplasia, showing hereditary traits can still be inherited in cross breeds.  However, he is now much stronger &amp; fitter than when we first had him and currently he has no problems at all.
Look forward to seeing pics of the pups when they arrive!!


----------



## glamtrash (12 May 2009)

Hi caj. Is she in pup? Please let me know.


----------

